# Bedford Hospital “Workhouse” Ward, Bedford – Feb 2016



## Landie_Man

Bedford Hospital “Workhouse” Ward, Bedford – Feb 2016

Visited back in February with Southside Assassin on a day of mixed explores. Interesting access here but a nice explore with a good atmosphere and bolted onto the side of a live hospital!

It has gone by several names over the years, Bedford Union Workhouse, St Peters Hospital, North Wing Hospital and the latest; North Wing Health Village. All these names cover the entirety of the site as a whole and this part has laid dormant for a number of years. 
The building was designed and built in 1796 by local Architect and Builder; John Wing. The primary use of the building was to house and care for those unable to look after themselves. After several changes of use in the 1800s; in 1842 the Masters Report indicated that 151 residents occupied just 92 beds here. Extra wards were built in 1916 and the workhouse closed in 1949 becoming the Bedford Hospital North Wing under the NHS. 
I’m not sure when it closed for good but I believe it to be around 2007/8 and was used for storage till much later. 
#1






#2





#3





#4





#5





#6





#7





#8





#9





#10 





#11





#12





#13





#14





More At:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/landie_man/albums/72157665987207561


----------



## tazong

Really nice set there bud - loved the first photo - do=id you set up some filtered lights to get those effects on a couple of the pictures? - really liked them


----------



## Bones out

tazong said:


> Really nice set there bud - loved the first photo - do=id you set up some filtered lights to get those effects on a couple of the pictures? - really liked them



My guess would be gel colours on a flash gun.


----------



## Bones out

Good work there. I find it amazing how they have just installed water pipes along the floor....


----------



## jsp77

Thats a great set there Landie Man, i enjoyed this.


----------



## Sam Haltin

Yet again the NHS abandons another beautiful building. You've captured this nicely.


----------



## Sam Haltin

Bones out said:


> Good work there. I find it amazing how they have just installed water pipes along the floor....



I don't think they are water pipes as they don't start/end at any sinks. I think they are there to stop dampness from setting in, hot water would be pumped through. Need to know where they start and end.


----------



## Landie_Man

Bones out said:


> My guess would be gel colours on a flash gun.



Two people,20 second exposure,one in the stairway light painting with a LED Lenser-filtered (filter swap at 10 seconds), one where the camera is with a plain LED Lenser


----------



## flyboys90

First class images.


----------



## emzi27

It’s burning down! I’m so happy you did this report! Looks like it’s gone forever now.


----------



## HughieD

emzi27 said:


> It’s burning down! I’m so happy you did this report! Looks like it’s gone forever now.



Right now? Bugger.


----------



## KPUrban_

HughieD said:


> Right now? Bugger.



Yep, Bedfordshire news has photos of it burning down.


----------



## WhiteStag13

Amazing set,

find it crazy how the old and modern co exist!


----------



## Landie_Man

Thanks man . I think it’s gone now


----------



## WhiteStag13

Yeah, I don't live too far from Bedford, seems a lot of places on my list are gone now!


----------

